# nicht physikalische com port ansprechen ?



## knopper (10. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

Ich benutze ein Laptop mit internen Modem und ohne serial Schnittstellen.
Ich kann leider mit Java comm API die Com port nicht ansprechen bzw. anzeigen.
Geht das wirklich nicht mit JAVA COMM API ?

Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten ?
Kann man mit Java die aktuelle aktive Dial-verbindung anzeigen(zb. com port name oder modem name ?

Gruss


----------



## foobar (10. Feb 2005)

Also du hast einen Laptop ohne serielle Schnittstelle, willst aber mit Java darauf zugreifen?
Viel Glück


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2005)

? liegt das laptop interne modem nicht oft auf COM3?


----------



## Grizzly (10. Feb 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ? liegt das laptop interne modem nicht oft auf COM3?


Normalerweise emulieren interne Modems auch einen COM-Port, über den sie dann ansprechbar sind. Meistens ist es COM3, muss aber nicht immer sein.


----------

